# Looking for a pair (pref boys) to home. W Midlands.



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Hiya all 

After hammering my landlord for months, he's caved and said I can keep a max of 4 rats but I think a pair is just perfect for our house 

I'd much rather adopt than "buy" so anyone who knows of anyone in need of rehoming their babies in the Midlands, I'm available! I have my old cage (old meaning I bought it in January and it was used for 2 weeks) suitable for up to 6 males! So 

I don't drive so the closer to Solihull, the better 

Thank you all.


----------

